# Help needed regarding Strawberry RF.



## Eldene (16/1/19)

Good evening . 
I recently puchased some fruit flavored concentrates and tried making some strawberry and kiwi juice.
I mixed about 3ml of strawberry Rf by Cap and 1.8ml of kiwi also by Cap with 50%vg and 50% pg.
I am rather getting a unripe flavour of both strawberry and kiwi, with no sweetness at all' and thats after steeping for 5 day,I then decided to ad about 0.6ml of supper sweet , but still get that unripe flavor. Any advise will be appreciated. I hope i posted this in the right section please forgive me if i haven't. 
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/1/19)

Hi @Eldene 

Im sure the DIY experts will be able to advise you when they see this

However, it would help to explain what percentages of those flavourings you used?
I.e. how big was the bottle you mixed up? Was it 20ml, 30ml?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldene (16/1/19)

Hi @Silver, thanks for your reply.
According to the recipe i followed , its 30ml of which strawberry is 10% and Kiwi 6%.
I added the super sweet later when i first tasted it and realized that there is no sweetness to the flavour. I hope this helps. 
Thank you.

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/1/19)

Ok great
Now let's wait for the experts who have experience with these flavours...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## goki (16/1/19)

Try lowering the RF Strawberry and start by adding about 2% Strawberry Ripe. That should brighten things up. You could also add some Cap Sweet Strawberry. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldene (17/1/19)

Thank you for the tip .

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (17/1/19)

goki said:


> You could also add some Cap Sweet Strawberry.



That's what he's using. I believe the RF he mentions isn't Real Flavors but rather "reduced flashpoint" or the fly-able version of Cap Sweet Strawberry that we get here. As opposed to the OG Cap Sweet Strawberry, which is no-fly. Apparently there is little or no flavour difference between the two.

@Eldene, I'm not sure what to make of your problem. I have never found Cap Sweet Strawberry to taste unripe. It's more a candy than an authentic strawberry but is quite tasty. I haven't used Cap Kiwi and, as a green fruit, I imagine it could ostensibly give an under-ripe vibe. Although Concrete River doesn't make any mention of under-ripeness in his review of it:



> Inhale is dense, with some deep, very sweet, apple or pear notes. Beginning of the exhale tastes like gummy strawberries, or a green haribo gummy bear. Tail end is more like that candy bartlett pear skin type of taste, with just a bit of brightness and some green non-vegetal top notes balancing out some deep pear sweetness. Sweet but dry overall, with a moderate density. Tastes reasonably like a candy kind of kiwi flavor, but I don't get the melon kind of base that really makes a kiwi for me.



He mentions a high level of sweetness several times during the review of Kiwi, and Cap Sweet Strawberry is, as the name would suggest, quite sweet too. So I'm not sure why you're getting a lack of sweetness either. It shouldn't be a steeping issue as fruits are generally good to go off the shake. So unless there is some other factor like your nic, I can't see how those two fruits would give either an unripe or an unsweetened taste.

The percentages are a leetle high. Cap Sweet Strawberry is used at 3.5% average on ATF, with the Kiwi at just over 2%. So maybe 5% Strawberry and 3% Kiwi would be closer to ideal. But Cap fruits generally have quite a large percentage range before they get funky so I doubt it's an over-flavouring issue. Some palates just don't take that well to DIY initially, whether you're coming from commercial juice or smoking. Have you tried other DIY combos and were they OK?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eldene (18/1/19)

Hi @Rich Jb.
Thanks for all that information. I have made quite a few diy mixes but i am no expert.
Before i use to use strawberry ripe and had no problems. But i also agree i think i should first lower the percentage on both the kiwi and strawberry .
Thanks so much 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

